# Surround Speaker Height



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

I have my surround back speakers on the wall and I know they are way to high. They are dipole or bipole speakers. They are half moon shape and they put defused sound out one way and direct sound out the other way. I am replacing them and all of my speakers from Boston Acoustics to Golden Ears. So now I have a chance to move my surrounds down from their height of 8 feet above my couch on the wall behind me. I am going to put sun sat 50 on the back wall and I want to angle them into my seating area and I want to know what height I should have them or their tweeters at. BTW I am going to get the Titan7's and the Super CenterXL for my fronts.

Thanks,

HIFI


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

HIFI said:


> I have my surround back speakers on the wall and I know they are way to high. They are dipole or bipole speakers. They are half moon shape and they put defused sound out one way and direct sound out the other way. I am replacing them and all of my speakers from Boston Acoustics to Golden Ears. So now I have a chance to move my surrounds down from their height of 8 feet above my couch on the wall behind me. I am going to put sun sat 50 on the back wall and I want to angle them into my seating area and I want to know what height I should have them or their tweeters at. BTW I am going to get the Titan7's and the Super CenterXL for my fronts. Thanks, HIFI


Sorry for the typo I meant to say the Triton 7 and the super sat 50.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Generally the best height for bi-di side surrounds is 2 feet above ear level and directly to the side of your seated position so you are sitting in the null. I'd also recommend the same height for the rear surrounds but think direct radiating speakers are better for the rears. I would not angle them but place them behind your seating position on the back wall. All that is assuming you are talking 7.1


----------



## Rick R (Dec 3, 2013)

nova said:


> Generally the best height for bi-di side surrounds is 2 feet above ear level and directly to the side of your seated position so you are sitting in the null. I'd also recommend the same height for the rear surrounds but think direct radiating speakers are better for the rears. I would not angle them but place them behind your seating position on the back wall. All that is assuming you are talking 7.1


+1
Precisely what I have done, unfortunately I am limited for position with my surround backs and they have had to go in the back corners of the room (but Audessy takes care of that :clap my surrounds are just slightly behind the listening position angled to just behind the main LP and aimed at the furthest seat in each case, about 2ft above head height seated on special stainless steel stands courtesy of a friendly welder and this works well for me, again room limitations constrict my choices a bit. All are direct radiating, which I have found I prefer after trying switchable dipole/bipole speakers


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I also agree with Mark


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I also prefer direct radiators. They can be fussy with angles like the fronts, but (for me) it's worth the effort. I also find 3' above seated height(or tweeters at 6' off the floor) a little better for rooms over 15' wide. Room width, and speaker height go hand in hand. (33 degrees above ear for example) Articulating mounts are usually required to find the best placement. At least with direct radiators. Of course this has been my experience. Ymmv.


----------

